# Whistler deal



## calgarygary (Feb 25, 2009)

This is something I came across and is not a timeshare so maybe I am posting in the wrong place.  Fairmont Hotels is having an amazing deal for the balance of the year by offering 20 rooms/day at $79U.S. or $99 Cdn.  For a price like that I would maybe consider staying in a luxury full service resort if I was planning on going to Whistler.  You must book before March. 4th.


----------



## BevL (Feb 26, 2009)

And remember that's Canadian funds, of course, so an even better deal for those south of the 49th.

These rooms are usually well over $200 a night minimum,  I believe.  It's been on the news regularly how much Whistler is suffering this year.


----------



## calgarygary (Feb 26, 2009)

BevL said:


> And remember that's Canadian funds, of course, so an even better deal for those south of the 49th.
> 
> These rooms are usually well over $200 a night minimum,  I believe.  It's been on the news regularly how much Whistler is suffering this year.



$79 U.S. or $99 Cdn.  If you were lucky enough to go the week before Christmas, you can still get the deal.  Christmas to New Years, the rates jump to between $500 & $800/night!


----------

